# How to raise cooktop on Kenmore gas stove.



## tireshark (Aug 17, 2014)

Model: 790.70502013

I need to get the top off to replace one of the burner igniters, but I cant get it up. Does anyone know what is holding it in place? 

I have all the burners and screws removed from the cooktop (tenants stove, pretty messy). I also have both of the front metal tabs out of their holes, but it still wont lift up.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

You may need to free up the burner first. There are some tiny 1/4" head machine screws that hold the burners to the sheet metal of the top surface. Look at the 12:00 and 6:00 positions on each burner. With the amount of crud there, I'd soak those mofos in Kroil or some good penetrant before trying to unscrew them, or they'll just shear off from the rust.

If you lift the front of the top, you may see some spring clips on either side, about 3" in from the outside edge. Use a flathead and push each clip towards the rear of the stove, and lift the top free. That should free up the top.

While you're at it you may want to scrub the igniters and clean up the gas pilot holes in the actual burner heads.


----------



## tireshark (Aug 17, 2014)

huesmann said:


> You may need to free up the burner first. There are some tiny 1/4" head machine screws that hold the burners to the sheet metal of the top surface. Look at the 12:00 and 6:00 positions on each burner. With the amount of crud there, I'd soak those mofos in Kroil or some good penetrant before trying to unscrew them, or they'll just shear off from the rust.
> 
> If you lift the front of the top, you may see some spring clips on either side, about 3" in from the outside edge. Use a flathead and push each clip towards the rear of the stove, and lift the top free. That should free up the top.
> 
> While you're at it you may want to scrub the igniters and clean up the gas pilot holes in the actual burner heads.



All screws are removed from the burners, and the tabs are released.


There was some paperwork taped to the back about converting surface burners to L.P./Propane, and it said:




> Unlike venturi gas ranges, this sealed gas cooktop system is not removable. Do not attempt to remove the cooktop.



No idea how I can replace the electrode if I cant raise the top, and none of the paperwork I have says how to replace them.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Does this video help at all?


----------



## tireshark (Aug 17, 2014)

Maybe. Mine has two front tabs that are released, but maybe there are some little spring clips on the side I missed. I'll take a look and see. Thanks.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Not your model number but I found these instruction for a Kenmore.


After all of the burners are taken off use a putty knife along the front to release the clips. Look between the top and the front by the burners. About two inches in from the side insert the putty knife and push. Once pushed lift the top up and remove it from the range. Install the new top in the reverse order.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

That's the same system my Frigidaire uses. Sometimes those little clips require a lot of force to push them in enough to free the lid. And you must pop one side up and prop it up (jam something under) while you work on the clip on the other side. Even if the burners and internal piping is still connected to the top, you should be able to break the top free enough to peer inside—if you can't, something else is wrong.


----------



## tireshark (Aug 17, 2014)

Update on this... had to remove the knobs and the panel that holds the knobs. After doing that, you can access 4 screws underneath the lip of the range top that will allow the top to be removed.


----------

